# Old topic but new to me



## Ricky_C (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi fellow TT owners. I am finally a proud owner of a 2003 MkI TT 225 and have noticed a couple of small oil spots on my drive. This has no doubt been discussed before but does anybody have any ideas where this could be comming from? 8)


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

your engine :lol: :lol: :lol:

seriously though park on a flat surface that has no oil drops then after a while have a lokk and see which part of the engine the are dropping from, might give you an idea.

most probably the oil filter.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

great advice from Kammy ( as always :lol: )

Welcome to the Forum


----------



## Ricky_C (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys  . I've owned Audis (80, A4, A4 Cab) and VWs (Corrado) but never a TT and was just wondering if the TT was prone to oil leaks from certain parts. The car has only covered 45k in six years. It has been peeing down with rain here so not the best time to get underneath it to have a look. I will keep a watching it over the next few days. Apart from that it is a fantastic car and for me it is a natural successor to my Corrado.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

